# Is flannel absorbant?



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't have anything that has a flannel inner and was wondering what you all think of it?


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

I actually use a lot of flannel here at home.

Pros.. it is absorbant, soft, and not so expensive.

cons .. it doesn't stay as soft as it started, it fades, and it doesn't hold up as well as hemp.

I think that the most absorbant flannel is the Killington double napped, unbleached flannel. Great stuff!

Teri - nak


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

It's my understanding that flannel is the least absorbant of the diaper fabrics. I use it, but only for the cute outer layer. I stick with cotton sherpa or hemp for the inner and soaker layers.
~Kira


----------



## turquoise (Oct 30, 2002)

Sorry this is not the most technical of answers, but I think flannel is good, but I think it takes more layers to be as absorbent as other fabrics (kwim?) For example, terry or sherpa seems more absorbent, but it's also thicker so that's not exactly a fair comparison. Not sure how they compare by weight/volume (does 2oz of flannel hold as much as 2 oz of terry or sherpa). I want to guess that the sherpa and terry absorb fluid faster because it's a looser weave or knit, but I'm not sure how it stands up to the "squish" factor. With a tighter weave, the water kinda sits on top for a moment before it goes in but once in it's harder to wring out, but with a looser weave, the water goes in right away but can squish out a bit easier once it's in. Sounds like a good science experiment. :LOL


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

I personally love CHAMOIS flannel then killington (haven't tried unbleached killington since i've yet to see it). In order of use for diapers I use, Hemp/cotton fleece, Chamois flannel, a good weight sherpa, then cotton knit.

I use max 7 layers, but can get away with 5 layers in my chamois flannel and it's very trim. I don't get the stream out with it like I do with knits (this is more important to me than being able to hold a gal since we go coverless) I have put ds in an 7 layer chamois flannel dipe w/o doubler (didn't think he'd fall asleep so early) and a wool cover (slipped it on him when I realized he wasn't going to wake up lol) which both held up for over night and his first morning pee.

(chamios flannel can usually be found at Joanns in the adult flannel shirting section-there is some in the childrens section but it's not as durable)


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

The flannel I'm talking of is the Cloud 9 ones. Anyone know how well they hold up? Does she use that Killington? Do you know how many layers there is?


----------



## Jachut (Jun 10, 2003)

I agree with turquoise - I think flannel is absorbent if you have enough of it - it takes many layers. But everyone mentions that Bumkins AIO's arent absorbent, I find the one we have very much so, maybe its just that I dont have a heavy wetter. And just to be different, I totally love the Kushies Ultra we have too, if you take those fantabulous Happy Heiny's out of the picture, its one of the best nappies we've ever used.

The trouble with flannel and a heavy wetter though is if you need lots and lots of layers, its quite a dense fabric and you end up with a heavy diaper - especially once its wet it acts a bit like hemp in that it stays wet in the one spot, the wetness doesnt tend to travel through the fabric like it does with towelling. You can have a very hard, heavy wet wad of fabric between baby's legs which is perhaps of questionable comfort.

I must admit Im thinking about flanelette squares like we have in Australia here though, I dont have experience with a lot of the fitteds you'll be thinking of.


----------

